

Behind Marissa Mayer's Rise to Power - spiredigital
http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-biography-2013-8

======
spiredigital
Didn't know too much about Marissa before reading this piece, but it's an
amazingly well done investigate story on her childhood, days at Google and how
she eventually rose to run Yahoo! Impressive reporting by Business Insider.

